# Ichat et AIM, probleme de connexion video



## acidjack (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un soucis, j'ai crée un compte AIM et j'essaie de me connecter avec mon pere sur AIM PC et là soucis  lors de la conversation video ou audio. dés que l'on essaie de se connecter en video il me dit soit que mon correspondant a annulé la connection soit qu'il n'a pas accepté la conneection....

Je ne sais vraiment pas d'où ca peut bien venir surtout que un petit peu avant ca avait marcher mais pas son image juste la mienne...

Merci d'avance

Ju


----------



## sle (8 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
je rencontre le même problème: impossible de me connecter avec un pc utilisant aim. Seule la fonction texte fonctionne. pas de video, ni de audio. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un tuyau?


----------



## Achille (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour
Idem pour moi entre 2 mac ?


----------



## pickwick (16 Juillet 2009)

iChat rencontre des difficultés à établir une connexion video entre deux box, quelqu'elles soient. il semble qu'il y ait des parefeus intégrés et des paramétrages à respecter de chaque coté du dialogue, ce qui n'est pas facile à régler.
En attendant une hypothétique correction par Apple (cela fait des années que cela dure), le mieux est de se connecter sur Skype où la vidéo fonctionne bien.


----------



## esales (16 Juillet 2009)

C'est juste une histoire d'ouverture de port.
Une petite recherche vous permettra de trouver lesquels....


----------



## Achille (17 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai aussi Skype, mais mon interlocuteur qui était PC est passé en Mac et je pensais pouvoir utiliser Ichat sans problème.
Pour la réponse "énigme" de Esales, je lui répondrais que pour trouver les ports il faut une carte de navigation, des phares et maintenant un GPS. Or il ne m'offre rien de tout cela...


----------



## esales (17 Juillet 2009)

Voici peut-être la réponse issue du forum (via rechercher) :
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/ichat-et-video-impossible-249818.html

sinon :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2282?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Achille (17 Juillet 2009)

merci


----------



## K_ylla (27 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas a avoir une conversation video, audio avec un ami pourtant le chat textuel fonctionne. Aussi je suis sous snow léopard et iChat 5.0.3 et mon ami sous léopard et iChat 4.0.8 je crois. Nous avons tout les deux un compte Jabber. Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que nous avons déjà réussi plusieurs fois a avoir une conversation video mais depuis quelques temps c'est impossible, car lorsque je l'invite, il accepte mais un message arrive comme quoi je n'est pas accepter l'invitation alors que c'est moi qui invite et lorsque c'est lui qui invite je ne reçoit aucun message pour accepter. Voilà j'éspère être clair


----------

